# UOA on factory fill, 2010 TDI



## bobt2382 (Jul 29, 2009)

*1st, 2nd and 3rd UOA's on Golf, 2010 TDI, CJAA*

2010 Volkswagen Golf 2.0L Turbo CR (TDI), CJAA engine code.
Replaced Factory Fill. 1st Oil Change @ recommended 10K miles.
Replaced 3rd Fill. (Lubro Moly TopTec 4200, used B2-B5 w/OptiLube). Dealer refilled with Castrol.
Note: I Changed the oil early since I was at the dealer and wanted a UOA on the LubroMoly. Wanted to see the fuel in oil results since I use biodiesel (B2 toB5). This car is driven in the CA desert. High temps and very low humidity, so assume that D2 evaporates from the crackcase a little easier than in other parts of the country.
 10/21/10 2/03/12 11/14/12
MI/HR on Oil - 9,963 Miles --- 7,999 -- 10259
MI/HR on Car- 9,963 Miles - 25,489 - 35748
Make Up Oil Added - 0 qts - 0 qts - 0 qts

Noted that Blackstones univeral averages have been adjusted (mainly downward) 
Measured/Univeral Averages *MEASURED (25,489 Miles)/Univeral Averages 
*ALUMINUM* ---- *174* / 6 ****** *30* / 20 ***** 30/*20

*CHROMIUM* ------- *4* / 1  ********2* / 1 **** * 3* / 2

*IRON* ------------ *80* / 39 ***** *72* / 43 **** *76*/44

*COPPER* --------- *24* / 5 ******* *9* / 8 ****

*LEAD* ------------- 1 / 4 ******* 0 / 1

*TIN* --------------- 0 / 1 ******* 0 / 1

*MOLYBDENUM* --- 5 / 9 ******* 6 / 17

*NICKEL* ----------- 1 / 2 ******* 1 / 1

*MANGANESE* ----- *7* / 1 ******* *2 */ 1

*SILVER* ----------- 0 / 0 ******* 0 / 0

*TITANIUM* -------- 2 / 0 ******* 0 / 1

*POTASSIUM* --- *469* / 7 ****** *59* / 33

*BORON* ----------- 5 / 34 ***** *27* / 18

*SILICON* -------- *20* / 5 ******* *6* / 5

*SODIUM* ---------- 7 / 7 ******* 2 / 4

*CALCIUM* ----- 1364 /1904 **1424 / 1425

*MAGNESIUM* ---- 13 / 225 **** 11 / 29

*PHOSPHORUS* - 673 / 847 *** 583 / 734

*ZINC* ----------- 768 /1011*** 695 / 861

*BARIUM* ---------- 1 / 0 ******* 0 / 0

SUS Viscosity @ 210*F - 63.7 ** 63.5
cSt Viscosity @ 100*C - 11.24 ** 11.19
Flashpoint in *F - 415 ** 415 SHOULD BE > 415
Fuel % - TRACE ** TRACE SHOULD BE < 2.0 
Antifreeze - 0.0 ** 0.0
Water % - 0.0 *** 0.0
Insolubles - 0.2 ** 0.3 SHOULD BE < 0.6
TBN - 3.2(FACTORY OIL) ** 2.9(LubroMoly TopTec 4200)

*Blackstone Comments:* 

@ 9,963 Miles; "The high wear and silicon are common finds in new engines. The excess wear is from new parts breaking while silicon comes from sealers used during assembly. Both should improve with subsequent oil changes. Universal averages for the 2.0L TDI are based on an oil run of 6,500 miles. This oil was run a lot longer, so that also contributed to the wear. *Fuel at trace level isn't a problem* and the *TBN was strong at 3.2*, so lots of active additive was left. 1.0 is too low. Stay with a 10,000 mile oil run for now. Once wear and silicon settle down, we'll suggest going longer".

@25,489; "This engine has made some nice improvements since the first time we saw it. Aluminum iron, copper and silicon have all improved enough that they're all in the average range. That's not to say they're "perfect" here, because aluminum could certainly stand to come down a little more (and so could iron), but it sounds like you're taking good care of this engine so improvements should come with time. *A trace of fuel is no concern at all*. The *TBN read 2.9*, so there's still active additive left. Try an oil run of 9,000 miles next time. Nice progress!"


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

Perfectly normal UOA.


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

Runaway aluminum at 174, 30x the universal average, you call "normal", lol.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

AudiJunkie said:


> Runaway aluminum at 174, 30x the universal average, you call "normal", lol.


hey chicken little, its a new enagine


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

Don't confuse the oil expert AudiJunkie with FACTS... His knee-jerk Wizdumb is legendary.


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

4 is normal, not 174.










I wouldn't expect this group to know "normal" when they see it, lol.

:wave:


----------



## sbachmeier (Mar 2, 1999)

Hey, that's my UOA on the factory fill for my 2.0 TSI! I'm famous! 

I agree though...I'll take my Aluminum at 4, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

Who is this?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

bobt2382 said:


> 2010 Volkswagen 2.0L Turbo CR (TDI)
> Replaced Factory Fill. 1st Oil Change @ recommended 10K miles.
> MI/HR on Oil - 9,963 Miles
> MI/HR on Unit - 9,963 Miles
> ...


174 ppm on the aluminum does sound suspicious. It could be a mistake (typo) on Blackstone's part.

especially considering TDI's are iron blocks...

One thing to do at 10,000 miles is to check the fuel filter canister for any metal shaving. Metal shavings is a sign of the HPFP going.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*and it could be a byproduct of machining*



BsickPassat said:


> 174 ppm on the aluminum does sound suspicious. It could be a mistake (typo) on Blackstone's part.
> 
> especially considering TDI's are iron blocks...
> 
> One thing to do at 10,000 miles is to check the fuel filter canister for any metal shaving. Metal shavings is a sign of the HPFP going.


first is the filter upstream or downstream of the hpfp? just a wild guess, but i'm betting downstream. second, it is a new motor, who knows what machining traces were left behind. take a second look.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

gmikel said:


> first is the filter upstream or downstream of the hpfp? just a wild guess, but i'm betting downstream. second, it is a new motor, who knows what machining traces were left behind. take a second look.


the fuel filter is both upstream & downstream of the HPFP.


----------



## bobt2382 (Jul 29, 2009)

gmikel and Bsickpassat, 

I checked that the 174 Aluminium was correct. Who knows where it came from?

I have 12k now and my TPMS light came on last week so I need to find a dealer to take it for the TPMS software "fix". I may decide to have VW pull my oil out at 15K on their dime. If I do, I'll get that sample tested and post the next results here. I also post an a few other sites.

I've got a fuel filter on the way...I may pull mine out and have a look. Yea, I'm a little papranoid about the HPFP metal issue. 

I noticed the 30 mph "stutter" in 3rd gear up until the last few thousand miles. Not sure if it "healed" itself, it was all in my imagination, or that I just haven't "been looking" for it. 

So far, the engine seems to be perfect!

Bob


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*ebahn*

i checked and there is a fuel filter on the return line (you may know this already) in addition to the on prior to the fuel pump. if there were a problem with the pump, thats where the metal would show up, again you may already know. i'm still betting on something left over from machining for the high alum.


----------



## bobt2382 (Jul 29, 2009)

BsickPassat said:


> 174 ppm on the aluminum does sound suspicious. It could be a mistake (typo) on Blackstone's part.
> 
> especially considering TDI's are iron blocks....


Found another initial UOA on a 2011 TDI from a VWvortex member, Ryephile, that he posted on TCIclub forum. Here's the link http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=154548&page=133
Post number 1992.

He changed his oil at 5k. His aluminium is at 112 and he has similar "higher" numbers. 

Blackstone recommended that he continue with 5K changes until wear settles. Interesting. Like I mentioned before, I may have VW change mine at 15K. :grinsanta:

Bob


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

imo, 5k is too long for initial oil change. I used to do otherwise, but after seeing the recent FF UOAs and checking out all the glitter in my FF oil, I'm glad I did mine at 1000 miles.

fwiw, this graph shows wear rates relative to the total miles....


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*it's diesel*



AudiJunkie said:


> imo, 5k is too long for initial oil change. I used to do otherwise, but after seeing the recent FF UOAs and checking out all the glitter in my FF oil, I'm glad I did mine at 1000 miles.
> 
> fwiw, this graph shows wear rates relative to the total miles....


who put this graph together? the oil supplier? i know it's one of your favorites. i'm always a little suspisious.

it's not a bad idea to change oil early but it's a little past that.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

gmikel said:


> who put this graph together? the oil supplier? i know it's one of your favorites. i'm always a little suspisious.
> 
> it's not a bad idea to change oil early but it's a little past that.


A guy on various Audi forums and BITOG, named RI_RS4 (or something to that regard) for the Audi rs4 4.2L FSI V8 engine.

Compares various 502.00 oils to www.renewablelube.com 5w40 oil that was tailored to RI_RS4's needs.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*in other words*



BsickPassat said:


> A guy on various Audi forums and BITOG, named RI_RS4 (or something to that regard) for the Audi rs4 4.2L FSI V8 engine.
> 
> Compares various 502.00 oils to www.renewablelube.com 5w40 oil that was tailored to RI_RS4's needs.


it means little to the rest of us


----------



## bobt2382 (Jul 29, 2009)

*2nd UOA completed @ 25489 miles*

2010 Volkswagen Golf 2.0L Turbo CR (TDI), CJAA engine code.
Replaced 3rd Fill. (Lubro Moly TopTec 4200, used B2-B5 w/OptiLube). Dealer refilled with Castrol.
Note: I Changed the oil early since I was at the dealer and wanted a UOA on the LubroMoly. Wanted to see the fuel in oil results since I use biodiesel (B2 toB5). This car is driven in the CA desert. High temps and very low humidity, so assume that D2 evaporates from the crackcase a little easier than in other parts of the country.
MI/HR on Oil - 7,999 
MI/HR on Car- 25,489 

RESULTS Posted in post#1 for comparison to OEM factory fill results.


----------



## bobt2382 (Jul 29, 2009)

*3rd UOA completed @ 35748 miles*

Third UOA. Note this is the 4th oil change. I did not do one after the second oil change. I have been using 2-5% biodiesel and have been looking at the flashpoint and Fuel%. The last two UOA are on Castrol SLX Professional LL03 5W/30 as provided by the dealership.


----------

